
How covid-19 conspiracy theorists are exploiting YouTube culture - hhs
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/05/07/1001252/youtube-covid-conspiracy-theories/
======
thedudeabides5
Seems funny that the "conspiracy theories" that got sites like ZeroHedge
banned from twitter are now the very theories being floated by the secretary
of state.

Say what you will about Pompeo et al's true intentions, but the fact that
_truth_ is often not known with certainty at the time of publication is
something all media outlets have to grapple more seriously with these days.

~~~
aaron695
Given it's obvious how useful C19 would have been to North Korea.

Far more than nukes.

Why the hell were we/China not trying to see what North Korea might be up to
with Coronaviruses and playing with them in military labs?

If ISIS are not looking into this now they also are idiots.

